# Looking for Standard Poodle breeder near MI (or driving distance)



## mkabat (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello all,
My husband and I were on a waiting list to receive a standard poodle puppy this December. Sadly, the ultrasound showed only 2 puppies and the breeder stated she will not be having more litters due to multiple cysts also discovered on the ultrasound. Does anyone have any recommendations for a breeder in or around MI. Most likely a litter due next Spring. We do like the looks of parti-poodles but that is not a requirement. The place we were contracted with also used an outside trainer to perform a Volhardt Evaluations on the puppies. We are mostly looking for a breeder with good references, dogs with good bloodlines, etc. (We aren't interested in breeding the dog, we just want to ensure it is healthy). 

Thank you for any advice.
Michelle


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

How far would you drive..? I think Shyre Poodles in OH is breeding one of her dams soon. From following her videos, I really like how she raises her litters.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Spirit Poodles in Minnesota.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Breeder Referral for MI. Might try neighboring states as well.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Our boys are from Jacknic Kennels near Flint, Michigan. Both parent were shown successfully in obedience and conformation. The sire, who was Canadian, just recently passed away at the ripe old age of 16. He also had agility titles. Our boys are both trained service dogs. My daughter's boy earned his Canine Good Citizen before he was a year old. Kathy Esio-King, the breeder was wonderful to work with.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome. That's very sad news for all concerned. 

You're getting some very good suggestions, and for more options, go to the Breeder List being compiled here 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

Look thru the Multi listings and the breed clubs for more.


----------



## mkabat (Sep 2, 2020)

Charmed said:


> Our boys are from Jacknic Kennels near Flint, Michigan. Both parent were shown successfully in obedience and conformation. The sire, who was Canadian, just recently passed away at the ripe old age of 16. He also had agility titles. Our boys are both trained service dogs. My daughter's boy earned his Canine Good Citizen before he was a year old. Kathy Esio-King, the breeder was wonderful to work with.
> View attachment 469273


Thank you. That's one of breeders we're looking into.


----------



## Harper.the.spoo (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey, my spoo is from Nanas Farm Poodles. She is so sweet and was really well socialized from the start. Her females are sweet and live in her home as family pets.


----------

